# Shad spawn lake Livingston south



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The very high water that flooded over the bulkheads killed the algae that was growing on the edges of the bulkhead. 
The water must have been too deep and maybe too muddy for the algae to grow and it died off.
The shad stopped running the bulkheads down here, nothing at all going on in the morning. Afte a couple of mornings when I thought it was warm enough for them to get going again I have not seen them.
So I took a close look at the bulkhead, and all the thick algae is gone.
Any shad still running bulkheads up north?
I guess the shad will have to wait for more algae to grow before it starts back up here.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I think same on Sommie, no heavy run along shore or ramp. Bout 3 weeks ago I saw a short but not heavy, didn't overload the net. This week had to work with them being scattered but 5 to 10 a cast off the ramp bout 20 ft. All the cane/cover along shore froze back but last fall (Oct) never got into a spawn of 
1 1/2" shad like many years but we had a lot of flooding last spring.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I believe East Texas went through a time warp about March 15th. Every thing sped up about two weeks.
My orange trees normally bloom in mud April. They already have oranges the size of green peas.
The dog woods bloomed early and faded just as fast. It happen so quick I feel like I missed it. Same with the blue bonnets. Just a blue flash in the pan.
Baby ducks at BB now when for years the first ones showed up on Mothers Day.
The shad run from first week in April until about April 25th. This year the first reports were in mid March. Assuming X number of shad can lay X number of eggs in a spring it stands to reason they are finished.
Bruce reported that TP&W thought they were late getting the best and ripest female stripers.
We seem to be two to three weeks ahead of schedule. Hope that doesn't mean those July high 90s in mid June.


----------



## airtech10 (Apr 13, 2017)

No shad run Wednesday morning at White rock creek area near the river. I did see the lack of algae along the bulk heads as the water had dropped almost 2 ft from the Easter weekend. I had not thought about the lack of algae, but that makes sense. 

The last Sunday in March was loaded with shad and hungry catfish. How long with it take for the algae to regrow. This means the rest of the season may be a bust. Any other bait work with the shad not being there?


----------



## airtech10 (Apr 13, 2017)

*More thoughts on Livingston shad*

After thinking about this situation, I recalled that of the 10 blue cats caught Wednesday that none had a belly full of shad as they usually do. Also only one had eggs. The catch on the last weekend in March of 49 fish, only a few had eggs and not many had large belly of shad. Will be interesting to autopsy the next blue cats I catch and see what I find. The blues will eat for sure. What would you think will be found if they shift their eating menu somewhat.

I remember fishing at Cedar Creek and at times would find lots of small muscle shells in their digestive tract. Don't seem to see this much on Livingston, but I fish the upper area of the lake. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Airtech10, the last good catches I had on the bulkhead there would be small muscle shells in the live well where I kept the catch. I don't see this often on Livingston, but already more this year than ever.

I am wondering myself how long it takes for the algae to grow back.
Last years shad spawn was tremendous, ran from late March to early June! Without many stops and starts. Looks bleak for this year, but there is hope.
I saw many pods of shad and blue cats under them out in 20' FOW yesterday morning when i went for a look on the south end.
And big schools of gizzard shad all around the island.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Update the shad made a run at Beacons this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Buddy told me they were running yesterday morning around Cape Royal. Going to give it a try Saturday morning because my youngest son is coming in from College Station and wants to go fishing. Couldn't say no even though it's going to be in the 40's in the morning. 

Last year I was able to wake up my oldest son for the bulkhead bite and he was glad he did. We froze our butt off but put a good number of cats in the cooler. 

I'll post up a report as soon as I can.


----------

